# Sichten in UML



## Eliza (25. Juni 2004)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welche Sichten (z.B. Organisationssicht) bei der Software-Modellierung mit UML wichtig sind, welche Diagramme und welche Informationen sie enthalten sollten? Was also genau die einzelnen Sichten beinhalten sollten?

Danke schon mal im Voraus,
Gruß, Eliza


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich kenne diese Art von Sichten nur von ARIS  [Architektur integrierter Informationssysteme] (Organisationssicht, Datensicht, Funktionssicht,Steuerungsschicht)

Meinst mit "Sichten in der UML" vielleicht die einzelnen Vorgehensweise zur Erstellung der jeweiligen Diagramme?

Use-Case-Diagramm, Aktivitätsdiagramm, Kollaborationsdiagramm, Sequenzdiagramm, Klassendiagramm, Deploymentdiagramm, Objektdiagramm,Zustandsdiagramm,Paketdiagramm

meinst du das?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Eliza (5. Juli 2004)

Ja genau das meine ich damit ... speziell bräuchte ich Informationen zur Datensicht.

Gruß, Eliza


----------

